# Venison sausages



## georgie (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Folks! I am new around here and am looking forward to exchanging all sorts of recipes.I figured that I would share a recipe that I've had good luck with for smoked venison sausage.Mmmm.....

I used hog casings.In the recipe I see no mention of the pepper and cayenne.That is mentioned under the sausage title?I guess it means that you add it to your liking,I just added a bit cause I dont like firey hot smokies!Let smokies mature in fridge overnight before taking a sample,it lets the cure and spices meld together nicely :~)Mmmm Enjoy! To eat I bake these or cook over an open fire.They are also great cold too!

Venison Sausages 

You can  any other game meat (Moose perhaps) for this recipe. It is a easy and excellent recipe for a quick snack or hors d'oeuvre. The kids will love this if you go easy on the pepper and cayenne. 



Ingredients 10 lbs. lean ground venison.

4 lbs. ground pork meat.

2 cups soy protein concentrate or non -fat dry milk, (this is your binder).

5 tbsp. salt

1 tbsp. sugar

2 level tsp. praque powder #1 or #2, (make certain you understand what praque powder is, and what it does prior to using. Check in the FAQ section of this web site.)

2 tbsp. garlic powder

1tbsp. marjoram

**** From any butcher supply co. you can purchase premix meat cure that includes in the correct proportions salt, sugar, & praque powder #2 as a substitute to number 6.



Preparation mix all ingredients together in a large mixing bowl.

put through your sausage stuffing machine, make sure the casings are fully engorged, even & consistent.



Smoking Method Using Bradley Hickory flavor bisquettes slowly increase the smoke house temperature to about 150 degrees with the damper 1/4 open.

Continue smoking until the outside of the casing begins to dry and change to a red colour.

The total smoking process should be about 5 to 6 hours or when the internal temperature of your sausage gets to 150 degrees.

Allow to cool over night & then you can eat it over the next 2 to 4 weeks. This recipe freezes very well if you use fresh meat.



Ready to Serve This recipe freezes very well if you use fresh meat.

I find this to be a great snack foods for kids and myself. I put it in there lunch boxes, tackle boxes or any time we are travelling, it makes a great snack food.

 (Thank you to Bradley smoker for this one)


----------



## monty (Nov 18, 2005)

Georgie, welcome to the forum!  (OOPS! Sorry Dutch!) Hey, thanks for posting the recipe and  for openers I was just presented with a good bunch of moose meat. Will give your recipe a try in a week or so! I know you will enjoy it around here!
Monty


----------



## georgie (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi srmonty!Thank you for welcoming me to the forum! I had a picture to go along with the recipe but I couldnt manage to post it?I have tried Moose,Elk,Deer and Beef with this recipe and it turned out great no matter what red meat we used! Let me know how you made out with the recipe,there is nothing to say that you cant add a twist of your own to the recipe.Who knows,I might throw in some parmesan cheese next time! Best wishes!

Georgie


----------



## Dutch (Nov 19, 2005)

Welcome to the Smoking Meat Forum Georgie. This has really become an International Forum.  (That's ok Sir Monty welcome the new folks when you see 'em, I can't ALWAYS be on the forum  :D )

Georgie, as to posting a photo, above the text box where you enter your post you'll see two rows of icons. On the second row you will see an icon that has a mountain and a sun. Click on this icon and the link to your picture. Some of use photobucket or imageshack to link our pictures.  ImageShack will allow you to post a thumbnail photos to the forum without taking up a lot of bandwidth (thus slowing the download time way down). When a reader reads your post with the thumbnail picture in it the reader can then click on the thumbnail photo and see a full size view of the photo.

Again, Welcome to the Best 'net site for Smoking Meats.  Here we all learn something for each other, so ask your questions and share your experiences.


----------



## monty (Nov 19, 2005)

After consulting the weather report both near and extended term I have relegated my moose meat bonanza to the vacuum packer and the deep freeze.  :(  Looks like I am going to be very busy from mid week on.
But, if winter is here can spring be far behind? I already have a good supply of other types of sausage in the freezer and hope they last the winter. (As well as a wild turkey I will keep frozen)
Dutch, I think I know where the "Sir" Monty comes from.....I am one generation removed from Scotland. And the Clan Montgomery Castle, Skelmorlie, has seen a number of it's family knighted by the Crown. Perhaps you have confused me with one of them?  Therefore I sort of jumped at the opportunity to welcome Georgie from British Columbia! Make sense? Probably not!
Glad you have joined us Georgie! We have a lot of fun here!
Monty


----------



## georgie (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi guys! Monty and Dutch I thank you both for welcoming me, I am glad to have joined this group! Dutch I have tried to resize my photo today with no luck,the next time I make these sausages I will have to take a picture with not so many mega pixels,I have some sausage frozen but I know it wont look so pretty as the ones straight out of the smoker I was hoping to send a picture along with the recipe because I always appreciate seeing what I am attempting to make myself.I also make venison or moose salami so next time I make it I will take pics and post the recipe,Best wishes!

Georgie

Ps- If you want to see the picture I do have I can email it to you.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 2, 2005)

Georgie, here is another Venison recipe for you. 

One of the web sites that I frequently visit (IDOS) had this Recipe posted in it's recipe page. I thought I would copy it and post it since it is Deer sesson in a lot of areas. I also posted this in the Sausage Forum.

Recipe posted at IDOS.com by Jim Tanner:

Venison Sausage

1 1/2 lbs venison shoulder
1 lb pork butt
3/4 lb pork back fat
1/2 lb slab bacon, rind removed
1 tsp minced garlic
1 tsp minced shallots
2 tsp minced juniper berries
4 tsp kosher salt
2 tsp freshly gound black pepper
1 tsp fresh rosemary (or 1/2 tsp dried)
2 TBS brandy
3 TBS dry red wine

Medium hog casings

Cut meat and fat into 2-inch strips.  In a large bowl, mix the meat, fat, and bacon with all the ingredients EXCEPT casings.  Cover and place in the refrigerator to marinate overnight.

The next day, grind the mixture through a 1/4 inch plate.  Add any juices remaining in the bowl.  Knead to blend all the ingredients thoroughly.  Stuff into hog casings and tie into 6 inch links.  Dry the sausage, uncovered, in the refrigerator overnight before grilling or pan-frying.  Will keep for 3 days in refrigerator, 2 months frozen.
Makes 4 pounds.

To bring out the earthy flavors of these tangy sausages, serve them with other wild ingredients such as wild rice, morels or other wild mushrooms, and steamed wild greens (young dandelions, mache, fiddleheads).

Brazenly plagiarized  from "Hot Links and Country Flavors - Sausages in American Regional Cooking"  by Bruce Aidells and Denis Kelly


2 feet of medium hog casings holds  1 pound of sausage


----------



## georgie (Dec 2, 2005)

Looks good to me Dutch!I will be sure to give it a try before Christmas. I have a funny question for you.If its a wild game sausage formulation that I want to post,do I post it on the sausage thread or wild game thread?Or both?Thank you Dutch!

Georgie

P.S- Here is an easy formulation for a fresh Venison sausage.....I tried this recipe with moose,with elk,with deer&with beef and it turns out GREAT with which ever meat I tried!Our favorite was with the moose though.....Yum!Go very easy on the garlic though, it was plenty strong enough with 3-4 cloves!I have stuffed them,but we much prefer them un-stuffed!We just make patties outta them. 

VENISON SAUSAGE 

4 lbs. Venison, coarse ground 
1 lb. Bacon, fine ground 
8 cloves Garlic, pressed 
2 Tbsp Sugar 
1 Tbsp Salt 
1 Tbsp Sage 
2 Tbsp Black pepper 
1 1/2 tsp Mustard seeds 
1 tsp Allspice, ground 
1 tsp Coriander, ground 
1 tsp Marjoram 
1 cup Cold water or Red wine 

Mix dry ingredients with the water, add garlic. 
Mix well with Venison and bacon. Chill overnight. 
Stuff into Dewied hog casings. 
Cook, bake or fry. 

Thanks to Dewied â€œHome Packâ€ Sausage casings.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 2, 2005)

Georgie, I post this venison sausage recipe in both places -
Here in response to your post and to the Sausage forum because not everybody reads the Wild Game forum.


----------



## danderson3399 (Aug 13, 2010)

Sweet!  I got wild boar and whitetail to get rid of before archery season starts.  Plus I got a 3 day week end.  Let the smoke roll!


----------



## lowell larson (Jan 3, 2012)

Has anyone got a receipt for ground venison bacon?  I have seen kit seasonings but have not been satisfied with the taste.


----------

